# Coloring Mafia block Wall



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

As you know, a stain is meant to be applied to a concrete surface and change the color of a thin layer of the concrete. With good concrete, the penetration will be little and greater for more absorptive concrete. That is why the variable properties of the concrete give a variable appearance to the surface. The greater effect and absorption is from the lower absorption and concrete density compared to the slabs, you may have stained eirlier.

Since the block are already fully or partially cured, the only thing to do is apply a surface material and hope it works for the best. If the large block are cured in a plant and are palletized for delivery, the uniformity should be much better.

Since they are large units that are cured ans stocked randomly, the only option is a surface treatment since this is a common application for non-uniform surfaces.

Going back for repeated applications over several days, neutralizing and respraying can fool Mother Nature and provide a nice range.

Were the big blocks with cast faces the from County?


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

This isn't the same company Dick, but they obviously use the same forms for their block as the sjupplier local to me. This should give you an idea of what I'm reffering to:

http://www.redi-rock.com/userfiles/file/Web Texture Sheet - Cobblestone - Web.pdf



And NO, not County's product at all :laughing:, you have to remember that they haven't taken much market share here YET................


----------

